# FMJ bullets for .308 Win.



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone else shoots FMJ's at coyotes in a .30 cal type of load?
If so, do you find that you have full penetration of the coyote and do you get much richocheting with these rounds?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## varmintz (Apr 25, 2006)

I have never used them but I have been told that they penetrate just find but with no expansion, I was warned if I did use them to be ready to do some tracking after the blood. If you have used them please let me know what you found. I would be interested in what you found.
Rob
[email protected]


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Sorry. Never used them, and as this is my first season of hunting coyotes, don't know a whole lot myself, about any of it.
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I have used both types of the Gov. issued FMJ. The first type was pulled down from M80(7.62) ammo this type is the 147gr FMJ-BT. I have fired it from a 308 and 30-06(M1). They did kill the coyotes. A few damaged the pelt very bad. I do not sell them so I do not care. The second type was pull down from M2(30-06) ammo this is the 150gr FMJ. My 308 shoots them better for some reason. The damage did appear to be worse as in more damage to the coyotes. I do not know if it just what I was thinking at that time or they were closer or what.

Ricochet any bullet will bounce if it hits the ground right.

You may want to go with a "hunting" type bullet just for accuracy reasons. I had to really work to get my M1 to shoot either FMJ to shoot good. My 308 shoots the M2 type with almost any powder and primer combo at about 1 inch. Getting it to shoot under 1/2 inch well lets just say I am still working on that. These are not match bullets by any stretch. My M1 will shoot a 168gr SMK in the 10 ring at 600yds all the time. Now move to either type of FMJ I will get flyers all over for the most part it is good but a shot out of the scoring rings will show up for no reason.


----------



## varmintz (Apr 25, 2006)

WHat kind of commarison does the difference between the FMJ and a good match bullet? Want to keep fur damage to a minimum.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I came by 500 rounds of 30-06 FMJ, and about 200 rounds of armor piercing 30 years ago. I wanted the cases so I shot them on everything from gophers to coyote. Be darn sure of your background because as we all know any bullet can ricochet, but these buggers on frozen ground are champions at ricochet. Especially the armor piercing black tip 30-06.
Sometimes they worked ok, and other times they must have clipped a bone and tumbled. Some coyotes were nearly gutted, while others you had to search for the hole. 
If you look in my photo album you will see a picture of a 155 gr Lapua that I shot lengthwise through a doe, and it didn't mushroom at all. My factory round of choice for dogs that want to sit out at 600 yards and ignore me is the 168 gr Match from Blackhills.
One day a few years ago when the snow was not deep yet, and I was driving one of these minimum maintenance roads to where I was going to hunt I seen a coyote sitting across the Pipestem valley looking at me. I stopped and got out with my binocs and looked at him. He got up, and instead of running turned sideways to me and sat back down. Kind of saying %$#@ you I thought. So I pulled out my 308 dropped the bipod, stuck a single round in the pipe and touched her off. The 168 through both shoulders may have told him he made a mistake. For his last 0.1 second anyway.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I stopped using FMJ ammo after a small red squirrel took 3 rounds from a mini 14 .223 . shooting was all solid hits 1st throught the hind qurter 2nd center mass at this pont the little bugger started crawling up the tree, third shot got him in the head! Bad shooting on my part no doubt but cmon!!!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I had some of those black tipped '06 rounds once. You're right, they are born to bounce. I don't think I'd feel good about shooting them on hard ground. That's just me though.
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## savage 243 (Nov 25, 2007)

I have loaded 110 grain Full Metal Jacket rounds in both a 308 and 30-06 They were extremely un accurate, however fun to shoot rabbits with at no farther than 50 yards because of the inaccuracy of the round i never used them coyote hunting. I did reload 150gr. Hornady that shot very well and was able to barrel through a mule deer at 150 yards.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

The 115gr FMJ was for the M1 carb. That round was never designed for accuracy. As long as it shot and worked the action it was good enough.


----------

